# Hilfe bei Formel mit Cosinus



## Wirtschaftsingenieur (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo. Kann mir bitte jemand bei folgender Aufgabe (im Anhang/Screenshot) helfen? Würde mich sehr über Antworten und Lösungsvorschläge mit Erklärungen freuen. Ich danke euch.


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Okt 2009)

wo genau hast du denn schwierigkeiten? 

- bei dem einlesen der daten?
- beim umrechnen der einzelnen einheiten?
- beim kosinus in java(da sollte die "Math" klasse helfen)

bzw, wie weit bist du? was hast du bisher ?


----------



## Wirtschaftsingenieur (20. Okt 2009)

Ähm ich bin Anfänger. Ich check da gar nichts. Der Prof hat uns ein paar Formeln zur Hilfe vorgegeben:
double x = 2.0;
double y = Math.exp (x);
double y = Math.cos (x);
double y = Math.sin (x);
double y = Math.PI

Also wir haben bis jetzt nur Ganzzahlrechnungen gemacht. Ich wüsste nicht mal mit was ich anfangen soll.


----------



## Landei (20. Okt 2009)

Ungefähr so (ungetestet)

```
import static java.lang.Math.*;  //damit er die ganzen Mathe-Funktionen kennt

public class Calculation {

public static double s(double t, double f, double tau) {
   return 12*exp(-t/f)*cos(2*PI*f*t);
}

public static void main(String... args) {
   double[] ts = {0,10.0/1000000,100.0/1000000}; 
   double[] fs = {90*1000, 110*1000};
   double[] taus = {10.0/1000000, 50.0/1000000};
   for(t : ts) {
      System.out.println("t = " + t); 
      for(f : fs) {
         System.out.println("    f = " + f); 
         for(tau:taus) {
             System.out.println("        tau = " + tau); 
             System.out.println("        Resultat = " + s(t,f,tau) + "mm"); 
         }
      }
   }
}

}
```
Aber der Prof wird sofort sehen, dass das nicht von dir ist.

Schnapp dir ein Java-Buch (z.B. die vielzitierte Insel), versuche die Lösung zu verstehen (falls sie funktioniert, wie gesagt alles ungetestet) und bastle dir dann selber eine...


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Okt 2009)

Wirtschaftsingenieur hat gesagt.:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal mit was ich anfangen soll.



nunja, erstmal musst du den benutzer fragen, welche der werte berechnet werden sollen?


```
bitte wählen sie t (in μ), drücken sie die entsprechende taste ( oder so ähnlich halt):

1 : 0
2 : 10
3 : 100

usw.
```

dann kannst du vllt. einfachtshalber ein switch case jeweils machen und dem t den entsprechenden wert zuweisen( dazu solltest du einfach mal nach switch-case bei google suchen)

nunja, dann t und die anderen beiden umrechnen(kannst du dir jetzt auch bei landei abschreiben ;D )(so dass sie halt keine vorsatzzeichen mehr haben)
und mit der formel und den entsprechenden klassen die du gepostet hast ausrechnen.

vllt machst du erstmal den teil mit der auswahl der werte

/edit: @ landei, bei deinen foreach fehlen datentypen


----------



## Landei (20. Okt 2009)

OK, du hast recht, bei mir rattert er einfach alle Kombinationen durch...


----------



## Wirtschaftsingenieur (20. Okt 2009)

Ich danke euch. Ich werde am Wochenende mal mit dem Buch "Java ist die auch eine Insel" lernen. Ich versuch mal einen eigenen Lösungsvorschlag zu basteln. Werd ihn dann hier einfügen.


----------

